# TCP/IP



## julia1997 (16. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Stimmt bei ACK 2048? Also einfach nochmal das gleiche wie oben?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Julia

Ps: Screenshot


----------



## julia1997 (16. Mai 2017)




----------



## Xyz1 (16. Mai 2017)

ACK 2048 würde ich sagen. 
Falls etwas unklar ist, bitte PN.


----------



## Tobse (16. Mai 2017)

Warum denn nicht 4096? Das 2048er Packet kam doch garnicht an


----------



## Meniskusschaden (16. Mai 2017)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Warum denn nicht 4096? Das 2048er Packet kam doch garnicht an


Hm, vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber würde mit 4096 nicht das zweite Paket bestätigt werden, also das verlorene? Deswegen denke ich, dass das zweite ACK durch den Empfang des dritten Paketes ausgelöst wurde. Da das zweite noch fehlt, wird das dritte zwar gepuffert, aber nur (nochmals) bis 2048 bestätigt. Da die Fenstergröße weiterhin 2048 beträgt, wurde das erste Paket inzwischen an die Vermittlungsschicht übergeben. Das vierte Paket wäre dann die erneute Übertragung des zweiten Pakets.


----------

